# I love blondes!!



## texasgirl (Oct 12, 2005)

I urgently needed a few days off work, but I knew the Boss would not allow me to take a leave. I thought that maybe if I acted "CRAZY" then he would tell me to take a few days off. So I hung upside down on the ceiling and made funny noises. 
My co-worker (who's blonde) asked me what I was doing? I told her that I was pretending to be a light bulb so that the Boss would think I was "CRAZY" and give me a few days off.  A few minutes later the Boss came into the office and asked "What are you doing ?"  I told him I was a light bulb. 
He said "You are clearly stressed out. Go home and recuperate for a couple of days".  I jumped down and walked out of the office.  When my co-worker (the blonde) followed me, the Boss asked her "...And where do you think you're going?" 

She said, "I'm going home too, I can't work in the dark!"


----------



## licia (Oct 12, 2005)

Good one!!


----------



## middie (Oct 12, 2005)

lmbo texas. love it !


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 12, 2005)

LOL  That's great! I'm a blond (mousy blond, being married I've stopped saying "dirty blond" ) and I love blond jokes, because _most _of the time I don't think I'm like the gals in the stories


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 12, 2005)

I have a sister that does things like the blonde jokes and she is dark brunette. LOL


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 12, 2005)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I have a sister that does things like the blonde jokes and she is dark brunette. LOL


 I think we've all known people like that!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 12, 2005)

She said, "I'm going home too, I can't work in the dark!"

Bless her heart.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 12, 2005)

Texas, I needed that laugh, thank you 

kadesma ( blonde)


----------

